# 100,000kg of the precious metals.Used to make a boat??



## justinhcase (Nov 6, 2015)

No doubt a lot of you will have seen this.
But I am gob smacked that any one would spend so much on a tub.
I love yacht's and have sailed since I was in collage.(I know there are some old Bictoniun's on the forum..Hi All)
This would have to be one of the largest security liability's on the planet.
It is very fast so no problem with get a way's.
Just sink it and it would be well hidden,then cut it up and process.
Good story line for an other book I think.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2016839/Luxury-yacht-make-Roman-Abramovich-jealous-sells-3bn.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbqbRrgyQHA


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 6, 2015)

Bet he doesn't cruise with that of the coast of Somalia.

(comment from article in daily mail) :twisted:


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm a bit skeptical... 100.000 kg = 100.000.000 gram
Right now gold is at 1088 and platinum at 938 $/ounce. Let's say it's at $1000/ounce as mean value.
This means we have 100000000/31.1 = 3.2 million ounces = 3.2 billion dollars worth in precious metal.

It would be a good and fast 200 million dollars to buy the boat and just melt it down. Could probably sell the engine too for a couple of thousands.

... I wonder if the boat is hallmarked? :mrgreen: 

Göran

My bad! The article is in pound and not dollar!


----------



## justinhcase (Nov 6, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> I'm a bit skeptical... 100.000 kg = 100.000.000 gram
> Right now gold is at 1088 and platinum at 938 $/ounce. Let's say it's at $1000/ounce as mean value.
> This means we have 100000000/31.1 = 3.2 million ounces = 3.2 billion dollars worth in precious metal.
> 
> ...


Valued at $4.500,000,000,000, right now.
So I suppose you would get a fair bit of tat , dinosaur bone's and meteorite's for $1,500,000,000,000.
That some one would have that much spare wealth and not have to save, I do not know may be Africa?
This man is a genius.
He is just going to wait until the crash of the system we all know is coming and sail the baby right into any country that give's him the right term's.
I bet there are more than a few retired destroyer's in this chap's flotilla would not be surprised if it was not shadowed by a sub at time's
It could so easily be the world first boat based bank.one you could trust as all the reserve is right there in plain view.


----------



## 4metals (Nov 6, 2015)

Well I would insist on drilling a few sample holes in the hull just for assay purposes before I plunk down my 4 billion!


----------



## justinhcase (Nov 6, 2015)

4metals said:


> Well I would insist on drilling a few sample holes in the hull just for assay purposes before I plunk down my 4 billion!


The construction was over seen by Liverpool-based jeweler Stuart Hughes.
The man by reputation is of a fastidious nature.
His is a brand that people pay very silly,silly money for as he pay's attention to detail..
If some ship yard worker managed to sneak any thing passed there inspection I would take my hat off to him.
He also did the £5million I-Phone.
On a related subject but of a technical nature,I have a good reputation for rebuilding technics 1210's.
What would be the best way to bond a high quality hard wearing Gold finish to cast aluminum.
I have a number of chassis I was gong to powder coat ,But if people are paying that much for a boat.
May be they would like a sanded down and ergonomic gold coated set of deck's?
Custom arm's and tailor made silver alloy signal cabling with gold connection's of course.


----------



## 4metals (Nov 6, 2015)

Nickel underplate and a hardened gold like cobalt or nickel hardened baths. An aluminum casting may not have a smooth enough surface finish to allow the full luster of the gold finish to shine.


----------



## justinhcase (Nov 6, 2015)

4metals said:


> Nickel underplate and a hardened gold like cobalt or nickel hardened baths. An aluminum casting may not have a smooth enough surface finish to allow the full luster of the gold finish to shine.


My client's would tend to need some thing a bit more durable than plating.
To be honest they tend to kind of rag thing's.
I could just invest in a mold and cast the hole chassis form Au.Very dens I bet the acoustic property's would be amazing.heavy and dead as you want such a platform.
I will have to calculate the volume of the casting.
I might get to sell it before I have to cast,interesting
Them I could get hallmarked.


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 6, 2015)

Hehe--purple gold! It's a gold alloy that uses aluminum and gold-aluminum intermetalics (AuAl2). That's a horrible idea, actually. The gold intermetalics are pretty brittle, and may even be affected by sweat.

If such platforms are better "heavy and dead", why not make a steel skin for it? You could then bond/weld gold sheet to that, at whatever thickness your heart (and their wallet) desire. Or, like ya said, just use gold for the skin and attach gold sheet to the chassis. If ya wanna get your inner jeweler on, you could even hand-rivet the sheet on with gold (or silver) wire, either to the chassis or a skin underneath. It's pretty easy once you get the hang of it, and the gold would be even easier to peen than copper.

Then again, if your clients are hard on stuff, then gold is probably a horrible idea in general. Unless you tell them that ahead of time, then it's their bloody money down the drain when they beat it to death


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 6, 2015)

Oops, didn't see that the valuation was in pound and not dollar...  

Göran


----------



## MarcoP (Nov 6, 2015)

Where is Lupin :lol:


----------



## Grelko (Nov 6, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> Oops, didn't see that the valuation was in pound and not dollar...
> 
> Göran



That thing better come with HBO or something :lol: 

You sir, buy boat, we give you free island :mrgreen:


----------



## justinhcase (Nov 6, 2015)

well,The details are up to the individual client.
client is King in most successful projects.
But I have to take it as read that any project that took it in it's head to replicate a classic design would do so hole heatedly.
Lest us not munch about with light heated attempt's at a product.
Let us unleash the hole round.Give it some caliber.shoot to kill.
I would have suggested 24 karat but it is to soft.
Instead might be a good 18 karat for the first be hard enough and going to platinum for the next.
There is a cheaper alternative you could simply press a guard plate that fit's over the top,
But Let us not be dogged by mediocrity.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 7, 2015)

Price may be correct, that article is from july 2011.


----------



## justinhcase (Nov 7, 2015)

upcyclist said:


> Hehe--purple gold! It's a gold alloy that uses aluminum and gold-aluminum intermetalics (AuAl2). That's a horrible idea, actually. The gold intermetalics are pretty brittle, and may even be affected by sweat.
> 
> There is a gold alloy that Egyptian smith's discovered that give you a nice purple film.
> As use a lot on Tutankhamun's tomb as very posh sequin's .
> ...


----------

